# Интернет > Графика >  Photoshop

## milamilla

Всем привет, совсем недавно обновил свой фотошоп СС 14.0 и при сохранение файла сделал резервную копию. И примерно в эти же дни при открытии файла я увидел следующее сообщение: "документ" именем. psd "не может быть открыт в фотошоп и не может открыть файлы в папке" программы Adobe Photoshop."  Хочу спросить, не было ли у вас таких же ситуаций?

----------


## Ser55

Я вообще не могу найти нормальный.

----------

